# If you were a Pokemon, which would it be?



## Glitchpokemon (Apr 7, 2010)

If you could be ANY Pokemon in the world, which one would it be?  I would be Infernape because it is my favorite.


----------



## brandman (Apr 9, 2010)

Charizard, or Mewtwo...


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, quite a conundrum. I think most practical would be something that could easily move around, still do basic human tasks, and such. I don't know what could fit that bill.

I know it would be really fun to be something like Uxie, Lati@s, Breloom, stuff like that. But really, I'd hate to be just one Pokemon. Why not be a set of different ones at your own choice?


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 9, 2010)

:D


----------



## Togetic (Apr 9, 2010)

Hitmontop herp derp.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 9, 2010)

Dunsparce or Shuckle.

Then Trainers would worship me.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 9, 2010)

Love me world.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 9, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> Love me world.


this

or maybe Absol

or Meowth


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 9, 2010)

meowth.

look, I'm making at money out of thin air forty times every time I get up after taking a nap! if we factor in pickup and the chance of getting pp ups, that's sixty-four times, even if I can't have leppa berries and ethers and stuff.


----------



## Claudster (Apr 9, 2010)

Either Flygon or Jolteon.
Flygon cause it can fly and Jolteon cause it can go real fast.


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 9, 2010)

My favourite Pokemon, Persian, of course!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 9, 2010)

Alxprit said:


> I know it would be really fun to be something like Uxie, Lati@s, Breloom, stuff like that. But really, I'd hate to be just one Pokemon. Why not be a set of different ones at your own choice?


Agreed. I'd be a Ditto for sure.


----------



## Mai (Apr 10, 2010)

Ditto. Literally.


----------



## Zoltea (Apr 10, 2010)

Jolteon, surprising, ain't it? :3


----------



## Diz (Apr 10, 2010)

Ditto, or some higher intelligence pokemon, such as a humanoid, or maybe a psudeolegendary


----------



## Green (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd have to say Zoroark, if only for it being my persona in real-life as well. OTL


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 10, 2010)

If I can be horribly Mary-Sue-ish, I'd go for Mew. You get the ability to transform into anything a la Ditto, _plus_ epic pow0rz, the ability to fly, and a cuteness factor of ten.


----------



## Momoharu (Apr 11, 2010)

Alakazam, because I'd be a fucking genius with a 'stache.

And I'm sure if it's THAT smart it can talk.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 11, 2010)

either absol or deoxys


----------



## Ymedron (Apr 11, 2010)

I would say Ditto too- Be in someone else's shoes once in a while.

But then some trainer comes. >:[


----------



## TealJolteon (Apr 16, 2010)

This may sound a bit silly, but I desperately want to be a Jolteon, which shouldn't be too shocking of a statement based on the username I chose to use here. 

I like Jolteon a ridiculously large amount, and it would take forever to explain every aspect of why. I guess it's worth mentioning that most of the time in real life, in place of pretty much any incoherent interjection, I'll say "Jolt" instead; also in most of my dreams I'm actually a Jolteon rather than human.


----------



## Flora (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, this is a good question!

Well, I've been told that I'm a Teddiursa, which I suppose kinda fits.  And I like Teddiursa.

I like Shinx, too, so I wouldn't mind being one either.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard Scyther, Persian, Meowth, Wurmple, and Skitty describe me, but I would love to be an 
 



or


Because I cannot make up my freaking mind on those.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably a Quagsire. I like axolotls.

Maybe Kadabra? I'd walk around with a badass mustache and piss off Uri Geller all day and all night.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder.... which Pokemon would I be... hmmm... decisions, decisions...


If anyone doesn't know or intentionally guesses wrong, I'll hunt them down and eat them.


----------



## Mai (Apr 21, 2010)

Quagsire. Quagsire is awesome. And is laid back. Either that or Mew. But Mew is an uncreative choice.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, "Quagsire" says the dragonair... you don't like your namesake enough to want to be one?


----------



## Darksong (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't posted here yet? 

Uh... I'm kinda envious of TealJolteon because it gets to be a Jolteon in its sleep, which would be awesome... as long as I'm not three-legged. (My sister will like that reference. Also, your profile says to call you "it," so I did.)

I'd probably be a Mightyena because of the long fur and strong jaws. I like biting things, especially people when they question my dominance.

Or maybe an Empoleon, considering the above statement. And I like water.

If I had to choose, though, Mightyena would be the answer.


----------



## PsyduckMilk (Apr 21, 2010)

larvitar, my favorite!


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Meowth!

It fits; I'm fickle, like shiny things and money, like running around at night, and everyone calls me a cat. 

I am the cat who walks by herself and all places look the same to me


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 21, 2010)

Kali said:


> I wonder.... which Pokemon would I be... hmmm... decisions, decisions...


Sandshrew?

I'd have to go with... Wartortle.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 21, 2010)

lopunny
because lopunny is sexy.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 21, 2010)

*divebombs Blastoise, and fires a Dragonbreath at him*


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 22, 2010)

MUK!!! Cause' Muk is cool!

I've also been told that I'm like a Slowbro, so I guess I wouldn't mind being one.


----------



## Nope (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say Cyndaquil. Partly because I love the line, but I also think Cyndaquil kind of fits me. Timid and careful.

But that would mean I would never evolve into Typhlosion, who are rash and hot-tempered. Definitely not fitting for someone like me :U

I often turn into Bulbasaur in the PMD games.. hm.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't even have to answer this question.

Admittedly someone said I was more of a male Lopunny at one point, but what the hell.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd probably be a Natu, or Mareep, if we're going by personality. I'm leaning towards Mareep since I'm fairly happy, not very arguementive, and a tad naïve. I'd go with Natu, but I'm not nearly as antisocial as I picture them to be. Hoppip and Sandshrew might work, too.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be Mew or Skitty they're so adorable!


----------



## Mango (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the whole floating trickster aspect. Chaotic Neutral HOOO!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 22, 2010)

On Butterfree's personality quiz I've had such results as Alakazam, Scyther, and Sneasel. All of them fit me at times, but I have a somewhat bipolar personality, so I don't think any one Pokémon would fit me best. Not one that I can think of off the top of my head, anyway. Doduo? Dodrio?

Spinda? Clumsy yet sort of intellectual - I get that image from the one in PMD.

Now, as for what I'd actually _like_ to be...something badass, like Scyther. Maybe even Luxray. X-ray eyes would be awesome~


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 23, 2010)

Most likely Metagross. Maybe a grass Pokemon? There are certainly many choices for me.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2010)

Dragonite. It can fly, swim...Really, it can do anything--and it's strong, too.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 29, 2010)

Hm... a Dragonite... because of it's sheer awesomeness...

A Tyranitar well, because the same reason as Dragonite.

Scyther, because I could fly!..... and zoom at top speeds.

Or... AGGRON! Because really. I could crush everything and be bulletproof. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 29, 2010)

Probably something dog-like... everyone says I'm a doggy. :3 Perhaps either Poochyena or Growlithe. Although I've also been described as Vulpixish. I think Poochyena though probably definitely.


----------



## Patar (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd totally be an Arcanine. I mean, who wouldn't want to breath fire? Plus, for some reason I can't figure out, it's classified as the Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## Shiva64 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not totally sure which one I'd want to be. Espeon would be awesome, but so would Persian. But at the same time, I'd want to be a water-type because of how much I love oceans and stuff like that. But I would also want to be able to fly around in the skies... Lugia would probably be best for the water and flying part (hey, Lugia is cool!), but then I'd miss out on wanting to be a Persian or Espeon.

*shrug*


----------



## Starly (Apr 29, 2010)

Butterfree, Beautifly, or Salamence (most likely)


----------



## Flygon1 (May 2, 2010)

Flygon, Lucario, and Glaceon would be my first picks.


----------



## michael91 (May 3, 2010)

mew ha ha now i can have any.i will rule the pokemon world ha ha ha.no but seriously i'd be a mew


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

There are so many Pokemon I would want to be... that's why I'd be a Ditto :)


----------



## thunder (May 5, 2010)

Zapdos becuase it's my favourite pokemon or a ghost type so i can do stuff like phasing through walls.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 8, 2010)

No question. Breloom. Or Tauros.

EDIT!: Scratch both of those. Hypno...Hypno...HYPNO!


----------



## PinserPerson (May 9, 2010)

Ditto (You can change into anything)

OR

Pinsir (Hmm, I wonder why? Is it his name?)


----------



## Celebi96 (May 10, 2010)

Garchomp because it's a pesudo-legendary and it can fly and because Dragons are awesome!

Is my signiture on


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 31, 2010)

Gallade. Definetly. Who wouldn't want swords for arms? Be very hard to hug people though, or high-five them for that matter.


----------



## Magikarp (Jun 1, 2010)

MissingNo.


----------



## Mr Dude (Jun 2, 2010)

Mew.  I'd be an Uber Pokemon and could be any other Pokemon.  I wonder what happens when Mew transforms into a Pokemon and then evolves...


----------



## Dragon On Steroids (Jun 4, 2010)

Groudon, because it's awesome.

I could annoy eco maniacs everywhere by causing global warming!


----------



## Porygon (Jun 14, 2010)

*points at username/avatar*

Or one of Porygons evolutionary forms. Whatever. :)


----------



## Green (Jun 14, 2010)

darkrai. i tend to just remain to myself and i give people nightmares, so.


----------



## WWKÜλ (Jun 14, 2010)

Likely Shinx or something. After all, people like kitties!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm... right now, my favorite Pokémon is Espeon, and I guess I'm a lot like one. Loyal to few, tends to like to be alone.

and its _psychic and purple its so beast_


----------



## Barubu (Jun 15, 2010)

Male Skitty which I once got in Mystery Dungeon and thought was wierd


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 22, 2010)

Tsutarja. It's awesome.
Or maybe Porygon2.

If I had to pick, though, Tsutarja.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 27, 2010)

Abra. Teleport FTW

Hmm....Absol would be cool.

Or Meowth
Shop Guy: "$5.50"
Me: *Only has $5* "PAY DAY" *$600 land on the counter. I take Milkshake.*
Me: "Keep the change"
Shop Guy: "O_O" *Faints*


----------

